# Live performance and musicians under 21 - still a problem?



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

When I was younger I remember issues with playing live where some clubs wouldn't let under 21 musicians perform and others would but would then have to leave immediately after the gig due to being underage. What's the story with this today? I have to admit, I'm getting desperate for band members being there are so few out there that apparently aren't so lazy as to actually show up for a tryout. I've had a few 18 and 19 year olds respond but I'm relucant due to 2 things, inexperience and the age thing with clubs. So is this still an issue with playing live these days? Heck, I'd think it would be more stringent today with under 21 musicians in clubs.


Rev.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 17, 2010)

well i never played in a club because i live in hick town USA and those things dont exist, but i played a bar once and i just had to wear a wristband that said i couldnt drink


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

natspotats said:


> well i never played in a club because i live in hick town USA and those things dont exist, but i played a bar once and i just had to wear a wristband that said i couldnt drink



Location might make a difference unfortunately. Here in NYC most places won't even let under 18 in due to the risk of liability. Plus, they make all their money off drinks LOL.


Rev.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 17, 2010)

I've played in at least 30 clubs, 10 of which are 21+ clubs, and I am only 18. They don't really care about the performers' age, at least here in the midwest.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's not an issue anywhere around here that I've seen or heard of, but NYC could be very different.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 17, 2010)

My vocalist and drummer just turned 21 this year. Nearly all clubs would let us play when they were underage and most of em made them leave afterwards. Some clubs wouldnt let us play at all. It really comes down to the owner of the place and how paranoid he is about it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> My vocalist and drummer just turned 21 this year. Nearly all clubs would let us play when they were underage and most of em made them leave afterwards. Some clubs wouldnt let us play at all. It really comes down to the owner of the place and how paranoid he is about it.



Ah, here we have someone from California. I would imagine the clubs would react pretty similar to NYC's clubs. Thanks for your feedback. How often was it that clubs wouldn't let you guys play because of the younger band members age?


Rev.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2010)

A friend of mine that's 17 plays shows in bars, he just lies about his age because the rest of the band is older.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 17, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> A friend of mine that's 17 plays shows in bars, he just lies about his age because the rest of the band is older.



Don't they check for ID? Here in the NYC area the bars/clubs are Nazi's for ID. I can understand though cause the city holds the owners liable for anything that happens in their establishment - like if some douche sneaks in drugs and OD's in the bathroom the club gets shut down 


Rev.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2010)

No, not if you have a beard and look like a badass like I do. Not to mention if they ask for ID you just say you forgot it as you're paranoid of having your shit stolen, then tell someone else in the band to show it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2010)

I won't have to worry about not being 21 in less than a year, but I know what you mean. Here in VA, they'll let you play if you get marked (x's on the hands or age).


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 18, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Don't they check for ID? Here in the NYC area the bars/clubs are Nazi's for ID. I can understand though cause the city holds the owners liable for anything that happens in their establishment - like if some douche sneaks in drugs and OD's in the bathroom the club gets shut down
> 
> 
> Rev.



as a new yorker it is a HUGE pain in the ass. They are total Nazis about ID. Honestly it is a hassle and unless you OK it with the bar before hand alot of places will just say No cause they dont want/need to deal with it, there are plenty of bands overage that are trying to find a venue.

TBH i fucking hated playing in NYC and on LI, the general quality of the music scene has declined to just hipster retards copying MTV and claiming legitimacy. We rarely got paid even when there was a promise to be paid, the most we got was gas money and toll money because we brought alot of people. Most of the time we get a free beer or two and a pat on the ass. Best of luck to you.

Playing in Seoul and Japan is so much better hahaha. "im big in japan"


----------



## JamesM (Oct 18, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> as a new yorker it is a HUGE pain in the ass. They are total Nazis about ID. Honestly it is a hassle and unless you OK it with the bar before hand alot of places will just say No cause they dont want/need to deal with it, there are plenty of bands overage that are trying to find a venue.
> 
> TBH i fucking hated playing in NYC and on LI, the general quality of the music scene has declined to just hipster retards copying MTV and claiming legitimacy. We rarely got paid even when there was a promise to be paid, the most we got was gas money and toll money because we brought alot of people. Most of the time we get a free beer or two and a pat on the ass. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Playing in Seoul and Japan is so much better hahaha. "im big in japan"



Tom Waitssssssss.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 18, 2010)

I joined Squirrelly Arts when I was 20, we played a couple of 21+ shows where I had to wait outside until our set then stay our after.

We talked to various clubs and that was the general rule, I don't think they would of been as lenient if I would of been younger. 

Some places ask for ID everytime we walk out to get gear, but then other places (mostly LA) don't even have a doorman...


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 18, 2010)

All of the bars around here allow underage people (like me) attend and perform gigs no problem.

But NYC is quite a different thing. I'm not sure.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> as a new yorker it is a HUGE pain in the ass. They are total Nazis about ID. Honestly it is a hassle and unless you OK it with the bar before hand alot of places will just say No cause they dont want/need to deal with it, there are plenty of bands overage that are trying to find a venue.



Thanks for the input man! I figured it would be a problem as NYC clubs don't even let in those under 21 in the majority of bars/nightclubs here. Some bigger venues (for much bigger drawing artists) that are specifically for live shows do allow in those under 21 and use the wrist band method, but the smaller places almost never do.


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2010)

I played almost exclusively in bars from the time I was 14 until I was 19, and I never had trouble.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm 16, and I've played in bars. Here in ATL it's not a big deal from what I've seen.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had good luck with it in the past. In Maine, no one gives a shit. Just carry in gear like you're on a tight schedule and they don't even pay attention. 

When I moved to Ft. Lauderdale (and later Boston), I had a girlfriend each time under 21, I just called the club before hand and told them our video person was under 21, doesn't drink and is also our designated driver. Each club with have us meet with someone before hand to make sure we could get them in and it worked every time.

Big thing is, if you do this and the club lets them in, don't fuck yourself or your band by having someone try to sneak a beer or anything. Not worth never getting booked there again. (My girlfriend got busted doing this at the Middle East in Boston, at my last band's first show ever, nevermind our first show at the Middle East...club was cool though and booked us again a bunch more).


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 22, 2010)

I didn't think this problem existed in the UK until Prometheus played a show in a bar with some pretty awful metalcore bands whose fans seemed to be all about fifteen years old. The bar staff were mightily annoyed, as were the guys who came to see us; we were all suddenly reminded of our advancing years.


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 25, 2010)

Down here around Savannah Ga as long as the band members are 18+ it isn't a problem. Anyone under 21 gets a mark on their hand or a wristband.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 4, 2010)

If you look old enough and just tell them you didn't bring your wallet because "I didn't drive here tonight" then you probably wont have any problems. I never had any problems for YEARS doing this.


----------

